# doggone industry



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I was fired from my job for cooking and stealing food from the oyster bar. The food server lied and put the money I gave him for payment in his tip jar. Then told the chef he never got the money. I can't even appeal it.

I am THIS close to leaving this industry. I'm so tired of being stepped on and kicked around and all I do is bust my butt everyday. In the 9 months I worked there I called in once (because I was vomiting blood - ulcer) and went to the doctor. Simply put.....................

I HATE THIS STUFF RIGHT NOW


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Don't wait. Unemploymnet is not usually retro. Go now and get you case onthe books. Least it will help with a cushion till you get something else.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man, I'm so sorry to hear that. Getting fired is not nice, getting fired for all the wrong reasons sucks big time. Did the place have a policy where you had to ring up everything? Oh well. Doesn't matter now. Live and learn.

I can't say anything to right any previous wrongs, but you are going to have to move on. Use this as a learning experience, make peace, and move on. I know you're reading this right now and you're mad as ****, but in time I know you'll figure it out.

BTW aren't you guys all union?

Take care my friend. You'll be OK.

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Of course, no son of mine would ever do such a thing (I'd whup his you-know-what if he did). So I still love you.

Panini's right: go first thing tomorrow and file with your unemployment agency. Be honest on your paperwork; if the employer fights it and you are denied, you can ask for a hearing, at which any testimony is under oath. But if you make sure that the "right" person (on YOUR side) is the one the agency contacts, you may not have to go all through that. (Can you tell I've been through this a few times?  )

But get the process started immediately! 

And remember, I still love you.

Mom


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Most places here are union but Station Casinos, LLC is not. I'm not a thief or a liar. Sometimes all a man's got is his word and if that ever gets compromised............

I'm not upset I got fired. I am upset (  ) because of the reasoning behind my termination. I was trying to work hard and possibly move up the "ladder of success". That is not gonna happen now. At least not with them. I am having a terrible time finding Cook's jobs here, too. I may decide to just drop cooking and move to FOH like I planned. But I would miss the kitchen. This early in my career could I have already developed a bond with the seemingly thankless job of cook?

DAMM THEM FOR LYING ON ME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

OH YEAH, I can't even appeal the unemployment. Because I was fired I can't get it. If kids didn't read this site I'd be cursing my butt off right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       

By the way, did I mention that they fired me on Christmas Eve?


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

fired or not you should be eligible for unemployment,,, that is the way it works. and if they wouldn't take your word on this issue,, nor let you pay it again(even though that sucks) then there is a very good chance someone was out to get you anyway, it is unfortunate but that is how alot of yellowbellied employers like to off someone, even if it means setting them up. you file unemployment, if they say no appeal it, make em atleast prove themselves infront of the employment board,, and if all else fails you can still file complaints with the better buiss buerau,, or heck,,, call the health department on em (after you set the rats loose first) just remember karma is a b u know what. you will be fine.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

My son, will you please listen to what your mother, and folks like Panini and soussweets have been telling you:

Go first thing TODAY and file with your state unemployment agency. Be honest on your paperwork; if the employer fights it and you are denied, you can ask for a hearing, at which any testimony is under oath. But if you make sure that the "right" person (on YOUR side) is the one the agency contacts, you may not have to go all through that. (Can you tell I've been through this a few times? )

But get the process started immediately! 

And remember, I still love you.

Mom


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I only suggest. If I, as an employer fired someone for strealing with out extensive research and an a detailed report I would lose my case. You pay unemploymnet and the employer pays just for these occasions. This may be a very valuble lesson for the employer. Not only that but when youare returned to you job this place will be on it's toes.
Your anger sounds like frustration with the industry. If it's the industry then why not collect till you decide what you want to do.
It sounds to me like the waiter comitted a criminal act.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jeff,don`t let some odious individual spoil your parade!
Could someone be envious of your achievements and feel threatened by them?They may be looking to employ someone for a lower rate of pay.To **** with them i say,it`s their loss ,get what is rightfully yours.What are you supposed to live on?Does someone think there are "money trees" outside your home where you can pick off notes as you need them?By the way,who said that you can`t appeal?This smacks of unfair dismissal,isn`t there an industrial tribunal you could take this to?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Panini's correct. The server is the one who commited a criminal act. I would call the Bar association, set up a consultation with a lawyer, pay your consulting fee, and see if you have any recourse.

Kuan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd attempt wrongful termination with an attorney. Tough to prove as it's he said she said though. 

From what I know in my state, getting unemployment when fired is worse than pulling teeth. It's tough enough getting it if laid off in a site shut down. Been through that a bunch of times with unemployment never doing a thing for me but waste my time.

Phil


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Here in the ol' Silver State getting unemployment is easy. About as easy as me pulling a papaya through my left or right nostril. The state unemployment agency said I had no recourse for getting it because I was fired. Today I had some good news, though. I was granted an interview for a cooking job at another hotel. On the strip means higher wages, too. Funny thing though, I've never heard of auditioning cooks. I have a "hands-on" trial interview. In this town the only jobs that require a "tasting" or demo are the chef positions. What gives? Oh well, I am NOT looking this gift horse in the mouth (besides horses have bad breath).  I have only bee out of work one week and it feels like an eternity. Friday is my demo interview and I hope I do well. The chef told the HR lady he desperately needs six cooks and so far I am the first applicant. 

I am still p'd about the termination but I'll get over it. I just want (or is it need) to get back in the kitchen.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That is great news! Maybe this is meant to be, and this new job (which I have confidence will be yours soon) will be the one you've been hopng for.

New year, new possibilities! 

Just a thought, but I wonder if the timing of your dismissal had nothing to do with anything but the bottom line? Or has someone been diddling with the payroll or something? Isn't this a busy time of year to be going without a chef???!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OMG: isn't NV a "Right to Work" (acutally = the opposite  ) state?

Well, so what? You will knock 'em dead on your tryout!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, I didn't know which state you were in but I knew it wasn't CA. I caught a cashier on video pocketing mony from the register and she collected unemployment until the day she went to jail.

On the demo part I make all my cooks go through a demo. I want to see if not only can they cook but are they neat. Do they handle food safely and how does it taste. I do pay they for the day though weither I hire them or not.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

great,, you get that job. i had to fire an employee whom on a personal level i love and enjoy,, but on a profesional level was a pure headache. he has since gone to our competing hotel and landed a very secure job where he is valued and respected,,, sometimes you need a different persective on your job and or life to realize what qualities you posess. but i will tell you this,,, if you were unfairly disposed of,, you should still take every recourse availible to you to make sure the next poor fella that doesn't get a reciept for his dinner doesn't end up with the same problem. make them understand that their employees can't be simply stomped on like yesterdays trash. your actions today can be someones bennifit tomorrow.


----------

